# Some type of algae and fin rot... help!



## New2Betta (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello,

We are pretty new to having a fish (just over a year, but there is so much we don't know). Over the last few weeks algae has developed and I don't know what kind it is or how to treat it. It is bright green, looks fuzzy and long and stringy. We recently bought a light, and it is on for about 12 hours. The algae has been worse since the light. Keep the temperature at 78 degrees. The algae is growing on our live plants, sponge filter, and ornaments.

And our Betta (named Fishy by our 3 year old) has Fin Rot. Could these be related? For the Fin Rot we've been using salts, and I think it is starting to get better. 

Does anyone have any insight or advice??


----------



## Suzisnapdragon (Oct 1, 2020)

In a planted tank you really shouldn't have the lights on for longer than 8 hours. (Except in maybe some high tech set-ups with compressed CO2 and specialized fertilizers and things.) Longer than that will just about always turn your tank into an algae farm! I have mine on a timer so they come on when I wake up, stay on for 4 hours and turn off again until I get home from work for another 4 hours. The split photo period helps CO2 build up again during lights off, so you can get two good growth cycles in 24 hours. That helps keep algae from getting out of control, as does anything you can do to improve plant growth so they can outcompete. Or you can do just one 6-8 hour period if that works better for you. I have a little bit of what sounds like the same type of algae, but it doesn't get too crazy and I just pluck it out if clumps ever form. In general I'm not really anti-algae, so long as it isn't smothering the plants.

The fin rot could be related if ammonia is also helping spur the algae bloom, but you'd have to test your water to know. Someone else may be able to offer better advice on that part.


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

New2Betta said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are pretty new to having a fish (just over a year, but there is so much we don't know). Over the last few weeks algae has developed and I don't know what kind it is or how to treat it. It is bright green, looks fuzzy and long and stringy. We recently bought a light, and it is on for about 12 hours. The algae has been worse since the light. Keep the temperature at 78 degrees. The algae is growing on our live plants, sponge filter, and ornaments.
> 
> ...


Hello, welcome!
For help regarding treatment for the fin rot, it is helpful if you can fill out this form below. It doesn't sound like they're related. If you could attach a picture or pictures that might help as well. A mod will let you know or move the thread if needed. It sounds like maybe the algae is coming from too much light. Do you have the light on a timer? Maybe cut it back to 8 hours. Do you have any tank mates in with your betta? 


Here is the form for help regarding the fin rot: 


> Many illnesses can be traced to water conditions. Your water-changing schedule is the most important element in diagnosing. Please be honest.
> 
> *Housing:*
> How many gallons is your tank?
> ...


----------



## New2Betta (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank-you! We will try that. Our light has the option of 12 hours and 18 hours.... 18 seems a bit long! We might have to do a plug in timer. 

We tried to introduce a snail twice. Neither lasted more than a week  We don't have any other tank mates.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you want help with what you think might be fin rot I can move this thread for you.


----------

